# Excellent trap system



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is one trap system that I haven't seen. It is very clever.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOdNQDFVJuA

The simplest trap system or what I call flap trap:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFhriPrh_LY

Both are excellently designed! Credit goes to them for sharing their videos.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Both of those are very simple and effective. I especially liked that red and white paint job on that loft in the second video


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*trap*

well it sure looked like it would work and since I am building yet another loft out of recycled materials that trap would fit perectly. I was only going to spend a minute on here but my adventure to utube got me watching all the other Pigeon videos LOL I enjoyed thanks RodDS


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

The first video; The TRAP won't work. I think it will actually make the cat slide in but I like the trap since it forces the bird in by making it drop automatically. Would help racers clock their birds faster.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

12 Volt Man said:


> Both of those are very simple and effective. I especially liked that red and white paint job on that loft in the second video


Haha, Volt, I agree.


----------

